
First Cryptocurrency Freight Deal Takes Russian Wheat to Turkey - erikj
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-23/first-cryptocurrency-freight-deal-takes-russian-wheat-to-turkey
======
alexion82
Russian companies taking a leap of faith into crypto. Why am I not surprised
...

